# Any Massey People



## Brian

Have been at this sight from about the start and have yet to see or hear from any other massey owners except 1. Where is every body hiding? Hope to hear from some body.


----------



## red-n-green

*Masseys*

Maybe the folks here are anti-massey! I do most of my farm work with a massey and have been looking at buying another, maybe a 3545. Can't afford much anything newer then a 10 to 15 yr old tractor of that size (135hp). 

Maybe some more massey people will come out of the closet and join in.

Jay


----------



## parts man

Brian, I'm a Farmall guy myself, but I also am a used/aftermarket parts dealer, and I keep refering all of our Massey customers here. This is a great site for people to get info and form a comunity of good friends with similar interests. You can always start some conversations on the more generic sections of the site.
Hang in there as the movie says " if you build it, they will come".


----------



## rjj

Brian
I have a Massey Harris #22 I've restored over the last two years.I had the engine rebuilt this year.I use it with my 5' finish
mower. Runs good ,looks good,works good.
I'll try to post a picture.
Rjj


----------



## OhioTC18

I used a Massey 231 that belonged to my neighbor to plow my garden. That 2-stage clutch kicked my rear for days. Made my leg hurt for a week after using it.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, I am a Massy fan, but don't own one. I have an 8N now, and that's my first "real" tractor, but my next? It will me a MF 135, or 165. Cant beat these workhourses. Problem is the prices are still high on them. People that have them still use them, ans IF they do sell, they go for big money.


----------



## Brian

The massey's including the old ones seem to be real work horses probaly why the hold their value. I have a MF35 that I have fixed up. Picture of it on the picture page


----------



## parts man

Those Perkins diesels are hard to beat, and when you do finally wear them out they cost about half as much to rebuild as other makes. ( at least in our catalogue) We got a rebuild kit for a guy for a 203 engine ( MF165) for right around $600 CDN, that include pistons, sleeves, rings, gaskets, bearings, the whole thing. Blew me away, about half of what they were for most brands.


----------



## red-n-green

*wish mine was cheaper to work on!!!*

My massey sure isn't cheaper to work on! Granted, it is a 105hp farm tractor. It's a 2675 with a perkins 354.4 inline 6. I replaced the water pump and and the injector tips this spring. Also had the head redone since I had to take it off to get a couple of the injectors out. With the water pump, injector tips and gaskets, it cost right at $2300 for parts and labor. Having the head done was another $210. The water pump from Agco was @$360 but found one at Abilene Machine for about $260 and the tips were $35 each for 6 of them. 

I just had to replace the seal in the hydraulic steering cylinder. Just the seals alone from Agco cost right at $140. And folks wonder why farmers are going broke all the time!

Jay


----------



## parts man

Jay, I understand where your coming from, I'm a beef farmer, Canadian beef farmer, need I say more? 
We are also an aftermarket parts dealer so maybe thats the difference, I'd heard from others that MF parts weren't cheap. Thing is I wonder why the Perkins parts were cheaper than say IH, both made by the same people. (in this case)


----------



## Brian

I guess no one ever said tractors or farming were a cheap hobby or proffesion.


----------



## parts man

Brian, I think addiction might be a better description on both!


----------



## bontai Joe

When the farmer won the $1,000,000 Lottery, he was aked what he was going to do? He replied, "I'll keep farming for as long as the money lasts..." There is some sadness in that joke. In north New Jersey, I grew up between 3 dairy farms. It's all condos and golf courses now. The horse farm I worked summers at is now covered with multi-million dollar mini-estates. Little 5 and 10 acre lots with huge (10,000-14,000 sq. foot) mansions. The only tractors I see in that area anymore are lawn mowers. I now live in PA and the transformation of land is happening there too. All of you that still farm, bless you all. I don't own a Massey, but wouldn't be ashamed of it if I did. Fine machines. Have a good day and post some more pictures.


----------



## Chris

I hear stories of the scenery changing and the farms closing down. Down here in Louisiana alot of the dairy farms and cattle ranches have closed and their operations have been abandoned.
There are a few areas where some of them are becoming transformed into "communities" but we simply don't have the influx of $$$ to add 15,000sq foot mansions to the 5-10 acre lots. They are more like $150-300K homes and they all seem pretty nice. I am still eager to purchase a nice 40-60+ acre lot to have and take care of. I am still young enough to be able to enjoy the land and take care of it. (plus I have 2 young kids coming up to teach) --- I am not a farmer by any means but I do have great respect for them. My 10 acre spread is enough to maintain for now, but one day a little more --- including space for my own RC grass field airport    --- will be really nice.

They sure aren't making them anymore. Cannot wait for the day where all of our food is imported from China too and they decide to poison us all --- as our biologically engineering crops here will give us all brain cancer or something ------ One day it will get back to the organic way of doing things... What I feel like is the purest form of living IMHO.

Well, enough comments... 

Andy


----------



## Brian

*Disappearing land*

It is happening here around Fort Wayne also, the city is expanding to the north and to the west faster than you can blink. I grew up on the west side of Fort Wayne outside the city limits which is now inside the city limits by about 5 mile thats been in the last 30 years. Alot of good farm land has been lost. I guess I am am a transplanted city boy into a rural community of about 6000 east of Fort Wayne.Can't wait to get the new place built on my 5 acres 2 mile from town. I guess someday it will be one large city from coast to coast, what do you suppose they will call it?:truth:


----------



## bontai Joe

"What do you suppose they will call it?" Probably Nikeville or Pepsiburg or maybe Toyotatown. ^%#$&@ corporations seem to control every part of our lives and want more...


----------



## kybug

*Re: Masseys*



> _Originally posted by red-n-green _
> *Maybe the folks here are anti-massey! I do most of my farm work with a massey and have been looking at buying another, maybe a 3545. Can't afford much anything newer then a 10 to 15 yr old tractor of that size (135hp).
> 
> Maybe some more massey people will come out of the closet and join in.
> 
> Jay *



I am a massey man. Helped my neighbor for years and that is all he had. He had two 135's, a 175, a 255, a 285, an 1150, an 1155 and a 2805 and let me tell you the 2805 was one awesome machine. It thumped the ground hard. My neighbor always told me that there is only one thing better than a Massey Ferguson and that was two of them. (HA!)

Now I have my own Massey. It is a 240 and I love it.


----------



## parts man

In Canada the dairy farmers shot themselves in the foot with the quota system. Quota is now worth as much as the farm and equipment it takes to fill the quota, a farm loan is about half quota!!
The last price I heard is about $26000 per KG which is about as much as one good cow will produce per day. So for $26000 you can milk 1 cow. A lot of the farmers are selling out because the interest on the money is more than the income they would get from being tied to a cow's a$$ twice a day, 365/year.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *. Thing is I wonder why the Perkins parts were cheaper than say IH, both made by the same people. (in this case) *


Well, I do know that the Perkins motors are use in a LOT of aplcations. They must make TONS of them. Boats use them, tractors use them, stationary equmiment uses them. Bet there is just so many out there, that the prices can be low.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *- One day it will get back to the organic way of doing things... What I feel like is the purest form of living IMHO.
> 
> Well, enough comments...
> 
> Andy *


I am with you on that. Not that I am one of those guys that has to have EVERYTHING organic. But I like to kind of keep my little pice of the world that way. I don't use cem ferts, and use hurbicides oly where REALY needed, and in small bits.[I have a TON of poison ivy, nothing else will kill that] OK, so sometimes my wife calls me a tree hugger, oh well, what can I say.[realy she says "He is not a tree hugger, but he is REAL close"] I have a great little daughter, and don;t want to put her at risk. 

Just to show how bad it is these days.We are working with a landscaper. He is grading our yard, and seeding grass. He wanted me to spry roundup on all the grass and weeds that were there to kill them. I had to argue with him about it. I am not sprying two acres of Roundup! I understand his point. He does not want me to come to him next year saying my yard is full of weeds. But I told him, I will take that chance. I am not using that much round up. Plus I am on a well, and part of the lawn is within 10 feet of it.


----------



## WJBMF35

*MAssey Forever!!*

Hi,

I am a Massey boy, my dad is 1 too. We have a 1959 MF 35 (Standard 23c, but thinkin about putting a 3.152 in her) and a MF12 garden tractor( In the middle of fixing her up. Put a Kohler 16 HP Magnum in her, now have to rebuild the hydro tranny, and a new paint job!!)

Looking at getting a utility in the future, probably a 1440v or a 200 series 4wd!!

See you
Will


----------



## JOHN IN

Yep, I have a 1948 TO20 runs like a top.


----------



## Chris

Ahhh the old design that Henry Ford stole -------- I do love the Fergusons ------- had it not been for that blatent violation by Ford the 8Ns would have probably been made well into mid to late 50s.
I do love the TO20 & TO30s --- strangely similar to the Ns... HAHAHA

Welcome aboard, John IN

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by JOHN, IN _
> *Yep, I have a 1948 TO20 runs like a top. *



I had looked at a lot of TO20's when I was shopping for my first real tractor. Nice tractor. Just could not find one for a good price that was useable.


----------



## JOHN IN

Since I got her (TO20) I have put on new rubber all the way around. Up graded the PTO to 1 3/8. Put a better seat on her and finished the 12-volt conversion that the pervious owner had started. All he did was change starter, battery in and do the lights. Battery keep going dead and I got looking and seen that it still had a 6 volt generator with an old voltage regulator set up. I just yanked everything out and started over. Found some generic type electrical prints on the Internet, then made my own from them. The hardest part was coming up with a bracket to hold the alternator. I also decreased the pulley size on the alternator to get it to charge at low RPM. That was two years ago.


----------



## Argee

Welcome JOHN, IN:hello: 

That's a handsome looking tractor in your avatar. Do you have any pictures of it on a larger scale?


----------



## jbetts13

hey Parts Man:friends: 

do you have a parts manual and a service manual of Massey Harris 20 :cpu: l went to the MF dealer place but they did not carry stuff for massey Harris l've deen to the tractor shows but no luck:argh: 


:siren: :thumbsup: Massey Lover Forever (MLF) Bye outta here


----------



## JOHN IN

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Welcome JOHN, IN:hello:
> 
> That's a handsome looking tractor in your avatar. Do you have any pictures of it on a larger scale? *


Yes I do have a bunch pictures of her and would be more than happy to share them with you.


----------



## parts man

jbetts, I'll get you that phone# as we discussed on MSNmessenger.


----------



## kybug

Just a couple of pictures of my 1983 MF 240. Recently restored it this past June. Going to look good with my Allis Chalmer trip plows that I just finished also. Wish I had some Massey trip plows. Anyone know where any are?


----------



## kybug

another picture


----------



## MowHoward2210

That's a great looking machine, kybug!
I remember seeing a lot of Massey's when I was growing up. I remember when my friend's dad bought a brand new 1155 in the early 70's. I remember it as being really big (for the time) and it had some kind of cool heat shields around the manifold of the V8.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by kybug _
> *Just a couple of pictures of my 1983 MF 240. Recently restored it this past June. Going to look good with my Allis Chalmer trip plows that I just finished also. Wish I had some Massey trip plows. Anyone know where any are? *


WOW, that tractor looks GREAT!!! Any stats of the tractor? Did you do the resto yourself?


----------



## jbetts13

*plows*

do you mean massey harris or MF there was one in ontairo but dont know if it is there


----------



## kybug

Thanks Ingersoll for the compliments on my tractor. Don't really know what you mean by stats but I will give you the story of my trator. It is a 1983 model and only had 1500 hrs on it when I bought it. It looked and ran well, the paint was just oxidized really bad. I han't even thought about painting it, but back this summer I did some bushogging and when I was through I parked it in the building. That was on a thursday and when I went to get it out of the building saturday morning to finish the job it was on fire! I dont know how it sat their for 3 days and then caught on fire but my timing couldn't have been better. The alternator wire was resting on the hand operated fuel pump. For some reason it shorted out and then it melted the plastic fuel line that runs from the tank to the hand operated fuel pump. All 12 gallons of fuel leaked onto the concrete. When I raised the garage door the rubber breather line that goes from the air breather to the engine was aflame! I managed to get it pulled off and unhooked the battery. I couldn't have been more lucky. Thirty more minutes and it would have been gone alone with the truck and lawn mowers that was in there. I am also very very glad it was a gasoline. So actually all I had to replace was a wiring harness a fuel line and a breather hose. 

As far as the tractor it is 34 pto hp. Don't really know what that is engine wise because my book doesn't show it. The best thing I like about my tractor is that it has a foot throttle also. There wasn't that many small tractors that had those back then, but of course all most all tractors today have them. Okay enough of the rambling. Hope everyone has a great NEW YEAR!


----------



## jodyand

kybug That is a fine looking tractor and im glad you got to the fire in time. Is that amour all on the tires man you sure keep it clean.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by kybug _
> *Thanks Ingersoll for the compliments on my tractor. Don't really know what you mean by stats *



Sorry, missed the responce.

Mostly thinking of Gas, deisel. HP, etc.


----------



## djhortin

*3680*

I have spent a lot of time on or in a Massey. I am an Illinois farmer and like Massey because I think they are cheaper to buy and to operate. I am considering buying a 3680. Should I? I have 3 1155's and like them but cannot keep my 2 AC7080 running.


----------



## Chris

<h1>WELCOME, DJ!!!! </h1>

It certainly sounds like you have quite a nice collection of Masseys. If you can, please post more details, pictures and also share your farming activity and crops? Acreage you cover, etc?

Thanks and welcome to TF! 
Andy


----------



## Ernie

WELCOME, DJ!!!

It's great to have another Massey man on board. Yes please, show and tell is now on... :furious: :furious:


----------



## tractormamma

i have a few masseys too.i'm sure they only come home to keep me quiet when all the other tractors come home though.lol


----------



## Ernie

> _Originally posted by tractormamma _
> *i have a few masseys too.i'm sure they only come home to keep me quiet when all the other tractors come home though.lol *


 :

I will have to learn your secret on getting them to come home, I have to bring them home here in Fla, must be the heat or salt air... If you have any pictures please post them here because they are masseys and also in the tractor pictures section also so everyone can see your pacifier's:furious: :furious:


----------



## djhortin

*Massey Tractors*

I also have a 65 Deisel I have had since 1974 and an 1805 I have quit using and need to get rid of. Our latest equipment is a 35' motor home which Jan and I use a lot and our 5 children use. Our most unique thing is that we have foreign students and visitors. Especially Costa Rica and Germany but many others also. How can I learn more about the 3680?
Cordially, Doyle


----------



## Ernie

Doyle, I, for the life of me can not relate to that 3680. Could you please help me out Do you have any pictures of your tractors??


----------



## MH-33

*MH man*

Well i tell ya what....im an MH man!!...i have 3 tractors a 1948 MH 20 and a MH 33 that i just bought and a MH 44


----------



## MH-33

*oops...should read befor postin*

well we had an MF 1800 and now we have a 3670 dynashift and a 3680 (for our biggest tractors) we also have an 1100 , 1105, 1130, and the mighty 1155.....grandpa has alota them 1100s....like 4 of em and he has a 1085 and a scoop tractor that i cant remember the number and he has a 3545 the 3670 and 3680 are acually his.....but me my dad and grandpa and 2 of my uncles farm together but we all dad and grandpa and my 2 uncles have there own farm


----------



## Ernie

MH-33, we seem to be a minority when it comes to tractors  that is us massey owners.... Send along some pictures of your tractors..


----------



## MH-33

Ill try to get some pictures, djhortin.......i preffer the 3670 over a 3680 because the 3670 has dynashift and 3680 has multipower and the 3670 is much more ....lets just say its not a fuel hog like the 3680. but we have also been having problems with the 3670, sometimes the dynashift and p.t.o dont work...found the source though...have to take a fuse outa the front of the tractor and put it back in. the lastest is that the FWA dont work.....it says it does on the dash but it dont. I hope we get a 3690 someday....big tractor


----------



## Ernie

When you say that you farm together, I take it as a co-op of worki and crops??


----------



## MH-33

well dad, grandpa, and both of my uncles have there own farms....we milk and my uncle milks .......for the field work like we have a bagger......my uncle has a SP chopper.....my other uncle bought a tractor with my uncle that has the chopper......we bought a chopper box and grandpa has 2 and my uncle has 1.....its kinda confusin but......


----------



## Ernie

Its all in the family I sure do envy you w/ the family thing going, wish we were back 30 or so years ago, something about working on a farm that keeps one really longing for that way of life....Damn I miss that.... MH33 approx. how many total acres does your family work and types of dairy cattle. And to think that all the small farmers are no longer out there and your family just trodding along, just keep it up. Very hard work but also very rewarding


----------



## MH-33

lets see.....we have 100 holstiens that were milkin and my uncle has about 150 holstiens that hes milkin right now.......we have around 160 acres that we farm....not really sure bout every1 together


----------



## Ernie

MH, thats pretty jmpressive. Sure makes for interesting work w/family and all. Its great work but also some of the hardest.. When I was a young lad I remember going to my Uncles farm(dairy) and watching the cows pass thru the barn then get hoked tto the milking machines... Must of been 2 miles of glass tubing.. most impressive on lads young mind. 
MH, keep up the great family bus. you will be passing on to you children and furthering their education to keep them interested in the bus... 

Kudos to you and you family........


----------



## redone

well im new to this whole tractor thing .I just bought an old farm with a 10 acre spred that used to be two sections of 300 acres and 1000 acres and the same thing happened to this old place it got split up into developments and you know all nice houses and beautiful landscapes that this old family farmed for years. I now plan to fix up this 40 x 80 barn and 30 x 40 carriage shed I have found all sorts of old farm skids and carriages, implements that need to be restored some of this stuff has to be 150 plus years old and some not so old the old buck died about 20 years ago and each person that moved into the place had not a clue and chose to ignore the herritage of this place. people managed to slowly let stuff fall into the ground and neglected everything about it. so now its my turn to repair this place so a farms gotta have a tractor right? so I found myself with a massey gc2310 in the front yard now. I know to most of you this is not considered a tarctor but $17000. is all i could afford and I must say this little guy is most impresive for digging drainage ditches and moving dirt and manure. and it fits under my barn to do some pooper scoopin. the nicest thing about this thing is once i get the farm up n runnin I can retire this 2310 to an overgrown lawnmower and get me a larger massey. sorry to be so long windid so i will stop now.


----------



## MH-33

ernieg, we have 1200 acres total, 700 of that in corn and the rest in hay. just got the 3670 back awhile ago....im bettin around $10,000 to get it fixed. there was just a coupling up by the front axle that was shot, thats why the FWA didnt work. clutch went outa the 1155 while ago, got it back and couple days later the 1000 rpm pto came out the back when we were bagging corn, so it had to go back, then we got it back and the water pump went out of the 1130, we got it back and the next day it was on the mill/blower it just quit. wont start back up. it will smoke a little. were gettin fuel to the injectors but there is air in it, so we have to find the bad line


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by redone _
> *well im new to this whole tractor thing .I just bought an old farm with a 10 acre spred that used to be two sections of 300 acres and 1000 acres and the same thing happened to this old place it got split up into developments and you know all nice houses and beautiful landscapes that this old family farmed for years. I now plan to fix up this 40 x 80 barn and 30 x 40 carriage shed I have found all sorts of old farm skids and carriages, implements that need to be restored some of this stuff has to be 150 plus years old and some not so old the old buck died about 20 years ago and each person that moved into the place had not a clue and chose to ignore the herritage of this place. people managed to slowly let stuff fall into the ground and neglected everything about it. so now its my turn to repair this place so a farms gotta have a tractor right? so I found myself with a massey gc2310 in the front yard now. I know to most of you this is not considered a tarctor but $17000. is all i could afford and I must say this little guy is most impresive for digging drainage ditches and moving dirt and manure. and it fits under my barn to do some pooper scoopin. the nicest thing about this thing is once i get the farm up n runnin I can retire this 2310 to an overgrown lawnmower and get me a larger massey. sorry to be so long windid so i will stop now. *


welcome to TF, redone. :friends: 

Sounds like you have an interesting place with lots of things fix up and restore and I mean that in a good way. I hope you can share some pics and/or stories about your projects.

Looks like you have a great machine in the MF GC 2310. I have a JD 2210 which compares to the smaller MF GC 2300. I see that the GC 2310 can keep a backhoe, FEL and mower attached all at the same time. It's certainly amazing how much these little tractors can do. There is a section here for Compact Utility Tractors and sub-CUT's here, too.


----------



## Ingersoll444

The GC's are a GREAT tractor!! Never got the hype that the BX's did, but just as good[or bettter  ]

The only thing I did not like about the GC2300 was not having a tach. I have seen the 2310's at my dealer, but keep forgetting to check. Does it have one??


----------



## redone

no tach. dont need one, the thing only revs up to about 3500 rpm full throttle. if you need a tach then spend 2k more on a deere john I think it had one.
I tortured 3 tractor salesman to drop of test units to my house the bx23 mr-kuboto, the 2210 deere john, and the messy fergi all are great little tractors but the backhoe on the messy was unbelievable I had to have pulled rocks of 1200+ pds out of the ground that were so big I couldnt get them in the bucket. I had to roll them to the rock hole i dug with my deere 290 excavatah.<-"n.h lingo"
the massey bang for the buck was the choice for me although I am partial to "greene" and the optional 4 year warrantee was for me cause I am brutal on rigs.


----------



## ZJohnson

*Re: wish mine was cheaper to work on!!!*



> _Originally posted by red-n-green _
> *My massey sure isn't cheaper to work on! Granted, it is a 105hp farm tractor. It's a 2675 with a perkins 354.4 inline 6. I replaced the water pump and and the injector tips this spring. Also had the head redone since I had to take it off to get a couple of the injectors out. With the water pump, injector tips and gaskets, it cost right at $2300 for parts and labor. Having the head done was another $210. The water pump from Agco was @$360 but found one at Abilene Machine for about $260 and the tips were $35 each for 6 of them.
> 
> I just had to replace the seal in the hydraulic steering cylinder. Just the seals alone from Agco cost right at $140. And folks wonder why farmers are going broke all the time!
> 
> Jay *


Hello from "middle" west Tennessee! My AT-354 sits in a 1130  .


----------



## Ernie

Welcome to the TF ZJohnson, sorry it s taken so long for me to get to you but I am in the middle of opening 1500 acres for another 750-300 homes... Time to tear up the soil and make nice for those folks who just gotta have a gated community... Oh well. I have been in the middle of figuring out which bay heads and where the retention areas are going to be placed on the property so we can gett the permits needed... 

Again welcome and enjoy our fabulous forum...


----------



## MH-33

alright....an 1130, we have one (but it dont run currently, must be outa time) had it on the blower and it just died. 

guess what fellas, i got that stubborn 44 running (the one with the broken off tap in the head) sure runs better with a good manifold and the right muffler!! (had a JD muffler on when we got it) and had it on for 12 years


----------



## Ernie

A JD muffler, no wonder it was stubborn...:furious:


----------



## Farmwithjunk

I'm "the new guy". Just joined a few minutes ago. I ran straight to the Massey board! I've got a 1956 F-40, a 1957 MF 50, and (as of yesterday) TWO 150's. (My old FAVORITE 1967, and the new one is a 1971 model) Still searching for a nice 165 diesel. (I have ONE JD tractor also if you can see it to forgive me)

Massey's are extremely popular in this part of Kentucky. Always have been and still are. 

In time, I'll figure out how to post pictures and show off the collection.

Until then, HAPPY TRACTORING (on a Massey FErguson OF COURSE!)


----------



## HarryG

Welcome to the site. Nice looking Massey. It looks like you restored it or its in primo condition. either way it looks great.
Post often and lets see your other pics.  


spinsmile 
Regards, HarryG


----------



## chrpmaster

:ditto: 

Great looking Massey. Looks like a very strong tractor. Is it a worker or for show?


----------



## Brian

NIce looking tractor WELCOME!


----------



## John-in-Ga

> _Originally posted by MH-33 _
> *alright....an 1130, we have one (but it dont run currently, must be outa time) had it on the blower and it just died.
> 
> guess what fellas, i got that stubborn 44 running (the one with the broken off tap in the head) sure runs better with a good manifold and the right muffler!! (had a JD muffler on when we got it) and had it on for 12 years *


Congratulations on getting your 44 running!!! As fer the John Deere muffler, if it had been on fer 12 years it must have been pretty good muffler.  Your might want to try a set of John Deere points in the 1130.  (sorry couldn’t resist) Hope you soon find it’s trouble and the repair isn’t too expensive.

Be sure to keep us posted.
---------------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *A JD muffler, no wonder it was stubborn.……*


Now Ernieg, play nice. I’m sure MH-33’s 44 didn’t mind having a John Deere muffler. Not only are they good mufflers to last 12 years, but even if they were not good mufflers (and I not saying that they are not); a poor muffler is better than no muffler at all. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by Farmwithjunk _
> *I'm "the new guy". Just joined a few minutes ago. I ran straight to the Massey board! I've got a 1956 F-40, a 1957 MF 50, and (as of yesterday) TWO 150's. (My old FAVORITE 1967, and the new one is a 1971 model) Still searching for a nice 165 diesel. (I have ONE JD tractor also if you can see it to forgive me)
> 
> Massey's are extremely popular in this part of Kentucky. Always have been and still are.
> 
> In time, I'll figure out how to post pictures and show off the collection.
> 
> Until then, HAPPY TRACTORING (on a Massey FErguson OF COURSE!) *


Well, Farmwithjunk, first a big Tractor Forum WELCOME to you. The picture you linked us to seems to belie your screen name. If that is what you are farming with; you sure ain’t farming with junk. That is one nice looking 150.

As fer as posting pictures you are already doing that, but if you mean you want to “hot link” back to them once you’ve up load them here, I don’t think you can…….not without making another post. Anyway, once you got them on the internet somewhere here is what you can do: copy this (img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=84876/) paste it in your reply, then replace the opening parentheses with < and replace the closing parentheses with > . That is what I “done did” to get your 150 “hot linked”.

Again welcome and show us some more of you handiwork. 

P. S.
As a proud John Deere owner, I know you need something to pull start those Masseys when they won’t crank on those cold Kentucky mornings. No need to be ashamed that you own a green tractor.  Just joking - My way of saying a special welcome to TractorForum. Hope you have as much fun here as I do.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=84876/>


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Farmwithjunk! Glad you found us. That is a sweet looking MF 150. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Farmwithjunk

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *:ditto:
> 
> Great looking Massey. Looks like a very strong tractor. Is it a worker or for show? *


Thanks. It'll get used some. A little bush hogging, plow a BIG garden, haul firewood, SPLIT firewood (3-point splitter) I don't own 'em to just let 'em sit. In an average year, I'll put 50, maybe 75 hours per tractor on them. This 150 is going to get a Kelly loader I'm cleaning up. It's a 1967 model, 8 speed, and only 2900 hours. I'm the second owner. Here's what it looked like a few months back.


----------



## Fordfarm

If that tractor is your JUNK - I'd like to see the GOOD stuff! Great job!:worthy:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Farmwithjunk _
> *I'm "the new guy". Just joined a few minutes ago. I ran straight to the Massey board! I've got a 1956 F-40, a 1957 MF 50, and (as of yesterday) TWO 150's. (My old FAVORITE 1967, and the new one is a 1971 model) Still searching for a nice 165 diesel. (I have ONE JD tractor also if you can see it to forgive me)
> 
> Massey's are extremely popular in this part of Kentucky. Always have been and still are.
> 
> In time, I'll figure out how to post pictures and show off the collection.
> 
> Until then, HAPPY TRACTORING (on a Massey FErguson OF COURSE!) *


Welcome farmwithjunk,

Nice Massey 150! Really nice tractor and thanks for hopping on in and getting into the mix! Thanks for your photos and insight. Look forward to lots more! Thanks!!!

Andy


----------



## Farmwithjunk

And a few more details attended to. 

3000 hr tractor. One owner. dyno-ed 44 HP. Trying to restore 100% with O.E.M. parts.


----------



## Brian

Looks great!!!


----------



## olcowhand

I'm definitely a "Massey" people! We have all older tractors on our dairy, but good ones! And they aren't chock full of electronics, so we can fix them ourselves. I dairy with my Dad & son. Dad's 81, I'm 48, & my son is 26. We have a MF175, MF285, MFSuper 90, MF1100, MF1130, MF2705, & two MF2745's. I also have Massey lawn & garden tractors....MF85, MF1650, another MF1650 altered with MF14 sheet metal/dash/grille and a 20hp Onan & power steering with FEL, then a MF12H, & MF12G.


----------



## ccharr

*Massey Owners*

Hi, 
I'm very new to this site, and am Charles Harrington I live in Ventura Co., Ca. and have my tractors at my place in Az.. 
I'm really green at this, I have bought land with the intent to further my hobby of cactus going and having someplace my grandsons can come and do some tractor work. 
My first massey was a 135 with wobble wheel so bad it would throw almost off the tractor. We had slowed it much but still shows up.
My second massey was a 22(yard art) had set in the Mojave derest for 30+yrs., then there is the free 33 with a engine that has a break through all the cylinders, finding a replacement means big bucks to me. I had saved some money I thought would get an engine for it, however while looking in all the on line places I ran across a 1936 Challenger than starts within three cranks on the handle. So........... I'm still looking for an engine for the 33. I also have a B7100 hst kubota skiploader, a 9N and an N parts tractor.


----------



## chrpmaster

ccharr welcome to the Tractor Forum!
arty: 

Hope you have fun looking at the archives for ideas and sharing you farming efforts Stop back often and let us know how things are going.

Andy


----------



## 1964DieselMF35

I grew up using my grand dad's late 40's Ford Fergusion gas model. 

Last year we bought some land and I needed a tractor. I found a '64 gas MF35 and have been using it for 6 months. I will trading it in next week for a '64 MF35 diesel with PS. 

I use the tractor with a yard box, rack, 60's Dearborn plow, MF bush hog, BH finish mower, post hole digger, and "pond scoop". I am having a great time cleaning up the property and planting an orchard. 

chuck


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Chuck. The Massey 35 is a real nice machine for alround use. Economical on fuel too.


----------



## purplewg

I'm a pretty big Massey fan also. I have 5.

MF135
MF245
MF285
MF451
MF271

Anyone with a 451 can help with a couple p/n's?


----------



## master277

red tractors rule !!!!!! If its a massey that is


----------



## tough451

Grass is green pumpkins are orange and the sky is blue and on our farm the tractors are RED!


----------



## Brian

welcome!!!!


----------



## MillNeckFarm

Considering a 2004 451 w/1050 QT loader, 310 hrs., 1 owner for $16,900 (pre-haggle price). Anyone with an opinion on this unit and/or price?


----------



## gamedrifter

I have a Massey MF85 lawn tractor with a snow mobile engine in it :] its fast


----------

